# prendere o lasciare?



## lautaro

Hola,
¿Cómo traducir esta oración que se oye mucho en las películas?

¿tomar o dejar? ¿toma o deja? ¿agarra o suelta? 

Personalmente no recuerdo haberla oído en un filme o a lo mejor no le he prestado atención.

Gracias


----------



## traduttrice

*Tómalo o déjalo*


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> ¿tomar o dejar? ¿toma o deja? ¿agarra o suelta?


Que no sería:
Prendere o lasciare? prendi o lascia? 

_Prendere_ es ambigüo, no? Ya que puede ser _tomar_ (to take) o _llevar._


----------



## xeneize

No, _prendere_ es _tomar_, no llevar.
Se dice _prendere o lasciare_, y se traduce con _tomalo o dejalo_.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Cierto, me confundí con _portare_, que entonces sí sería _llevar_, o me volvi a equivocar?


----------



## xeneize

No, esta vez estás en lo cierto


----------



## Avetron

Interesante discusión.  Me pregunto cuál es la pronunciación de estas voces.


----------



## lautaro

¿Cuáles voces? 
"prendere" se pronuncia como lo dirías en castellano pero con acento en la primera e. [préndere].

"lasciare" es díficil para un hispanohablante porque en castellano no existe la s impura. Si has escuchado un rioplantese pronunciar la palabra "yo" el sonido inicial se parece, mejor dicho es aquél, del grupo consonántico "sc" en "lasciare" por lo tanto [laλiare].


----------



## Silvia10975

lautaro said:


> "lasciare" es díficil para un hispanohablante porque en castellano no existe la s impura. Si has escuchado un rioplantese pronunciar la palabra "yo" el sonido inicial se parece, mejor dicho es aquél, del grupo consonántico "sc" en "lasciare" por lo tanto [laλiare].



Si Avreton conoce inglés, pues se parece al _sonido_ "sh" y, en francés, al _sonido_ de "ch".
 Silvia


----------



## Cristina.

Silvia , se dice sonido.


----------



## Avetron

Gracias lautaro y Silvia.

Su información es muy valiosa para mi. No tengo problema con el sonido sh.  Sólo me falta saber dónde va el acento en *lasciare*, en la primera o en la segunda *a*. Saludos.


----------



## Silvia10975

Muy bien, entonces es "lasciàre"


----------



## xeneize

Sí, es el *sh* inglés o el *ch* francés.....o también el *ch* portugués de _chamar_.
La *y/ll* porteña es distinta 
Más bien, esto sería la *y/ll* uruguaya...(uruguasha)


----------



## heidita

Añadir que en España se dice también *coger* en vez de tomar.

Prendo l'autobus. Cojo el autobús.

Prendo la lettera. Cojo la carta.

Además lo solemos decir con el pronombre delante si es la expresión: 

_O lo tomas o lo dejas_ (como las lentejas!!)


----------



## xeneize

> Añadir que en España se dice también *coger* en vez de tomar.


 
En España, Colombia, creo en otros lugares también....
Pero NO en la Argentina


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Añadiendo al tema, aparte de "coger" (como decía *xeneise*, puede ser bulgarsisimo) también existe "agarrar" en español que sería _prendere_, no?

>mi stai _prendendo_ in giro?
(me estás tomando (_agarrando_) el pelo.)


----------



## heidita

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Añadiendo al tema, aparte de "coger" (como decía *xeneise*, puede ser vulgarsisimo) también existe "agarrar" en español que sería _prendere_, no?
> 
> >mi stai _prendendo_ in giro?
> (me estás tomando (_agarrando_) el pelo.)


 
En España sería con tomar. 

Aquí agarrar es asir fuertemente.

Me está agarrando el pelo, sería algo como, _me tira del pelo_.


----------



## xeneize

Eso viene con *tomar* también en Argentina, pero *agarrar* se usa mucho más que en España, debido justamente a la prohibición de ese otro verbo...


----------

